# Highway Pranks



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

I know it's fake, but it's funny


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

marki said:


> This was a recent prank on a busy road in Austin, Texas. It was also just broadcast on CNN. Theres also a video of the news story on the KXAN link.
> 
> Mark.
> 
> ...


lol, i saw this


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

And it happened again: :lol:

Hacked highway sign in Texas warns of British

I find that one even funnier. (no offense to Brits )


----------



## Burloak (Dec 21, 2014)

I like this one.


----------

